# Snake remains



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

This little fellow was found in a ditch under the under growth as i was getting over a fence across some fields in Summerset


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

wow that's quite a pic!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

That is such a cool picture :2thumb:


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Grass snake nibbled by a hedgehog?


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Awsome photo :2thumb:


----------

